# Forum Other Languages Greek language  English? What English

## Antonio1986

1957 и 1959 годах, греческий экономист, профессор Ксенофонт Золотас, управляющий банком Греции выступил с двумя докладами на английском языке с использованием исключительно греческих слов.   
Κyrie,
It is *Zeus*' *anathema* on our *epoch* for the *dynamish* of our *economies* and the *heresy* of our *economic methods* and *policies*, that we should *agonize* between the *Scylla* and *Charybdis* of *economic* *anaemia*. It is not my *idiosyncracy* to be *ironic* or *sarcastic* by my *diagnosis* would ne that *politicians* are rather *cryptoplethorists*. Although they *emphatically* *stigmatize* *numismatic* *plethora*, they *energize* it through their *tactic* and *practices*. Our *policies* should be *based* more on *economic* and less on *political* *criteria*. Our *gnomon* has to be a *metron* between *economic*, *strategic* and *philanthropic* *scopes*. *Political magic* has always been *antieconomic*. In an *epoch* *characterized* by *monopolies*, *oligopolies*, *monopsonies, monopolistic anatagonism* and *polymorhous inelasticities*, our *policies* have to be more *orthological*. But this should not be *metamorhosed* into *plethorophobia* which is *endemic* into *plethorophobia* among* academic economists*. *Numismatic symmetry* should not *hyperantagonize economic acme.* A greater *harmonization* between the *practices* of the *economic* and *numismatic archons* is basic.

----------


## xXHoax

Wow... I have no idea what that says... that makes me wonder, is there anything like this in other languages? I mean, to me, Russians seem like they're always speaking like that, but is there way to speak that has the same utter confusion effect in other languages?

----------


## Lady Maria

hihihihihi. That was cheeky!

----------


## Звездочёт

Strange, cause I understand a lot of this text. Really, I might think that it's english.  
I hve recalled one humoristic video, in which english native speaker (american correspondent) can't understand what their respondents (british, indian, russian) say, because of their pronunciation. However respondents understand each other well.

----------

